# I want my Z31 to look like this...



## JDMxDrift (Oct 13, 2004)

What body parts are these? Where can i get them?


----------



## Kato (Apr 21, 2004)

NICE!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

i want the hood and the little clear light thingys, do the light down mod and it would look sick as hell


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

The hood is custom. You can't get any of that stuff in the U.S. most of it is all custom work.


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

JAMESZ said:


> The hood is custom. You can't get any of that stuff in the U.S. most of it is all custom work.


that hood is an easy mod, i really like those clear things infront of the lights


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

The hood is a stocker with 2 square vents.... No biggy

And a TBO lip I believe


----------



## JDMxDrift (Oct 13, 2004)

i want the front bumper and headlight covers, anyone know where to get stuff like that?


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

What the heck is with the ricer-sized tach..... I mean, maybe it's useful if you race a lot, but from what I can see it's just mounted in that "hey look at my huge tach" position......


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

♣Zen31ZR♣ said:


> What the heck is with the ricer-sized tach..... I mean, maybe it's useful if you race a lot, but from what I can see it's just mounted in that "hey look at my huge tach" position......


its RHD so its to the drivers left, isnt' that where they go??


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

If you notice the sign on the wall behind the car. Except for the rims, that's mostly all stock JDM stuff.... I think the Shiro has the same front end.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

SanMarcosZfreak said:


> its RHD so its to the drivers left, isnt' that where they go??


 I think on U.S cars they would go there too, just facing to the other side a bit. IMO, a tach that big is a bit ridiculous, was my point.


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

♣Zen31ZR♣ said:


> I think on U.S cars they would go there too, just facing to the other side a bit. IMO, a tach that big is a bit ridiculous, was my point.


yeah i agree but, i've seen them mounted in the center angeled towards the driver and right next to the a pillar


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

♣Zen31ZR♣ said:


> If you notice the sign on the wall behind the car. Except for the rims, that's mostly all stock JDM stuff.... I think the Shiro has the same front end.


what about those light cover thingys?


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

SanMarcosZfreak said:


> what about those light cover thingys?


Somebody here ordered those a while back, but was a bit unhappy with the results. I think you can get them from Motorsport Auto.....


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

SanMarcosZfreak said:


> yeah i agree but, i've seen them mounted in the center angeled towards the driver and right next to the a pillar


Space is at a premium right there by the pillar, one reason it would be mounted in the center. A smaller tach than that one would fit by the pillar, sure. Prolly about a 4" tach. That one looks like 6".


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

♣Zen31ZR♣ said:


> Space is at a premium right there by the pillar, one reason it would be mounted in the center. A smaller tach than that one would fit by the pillar, sure. Prolly about a 4" tach. That one looks like 6".


i think they all look dumb, i was just saying, i've seen them in both spots, center looks better IMO


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Yeah , but have you tried running your stock tach through an MSD? after 4 grand it doesn't read properly what so ever. I don't like the way it looks either, but you cant say that car is bad by any means--------its really awesome! I wish we had access to half the cool stuff they have in Japan for our cars......Actually we do, but its three times the price plus shipping! Like the carbon fiber front valance version of whats on the front end! That car is sick....big ass tach or not.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

They got that lip on ebay for 300 right now


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

i want those light things, and then do the light down mod (which i tried but couldn't figure out with plug i needed to disconnect, help?) that would look sick


----------



## black300zx (Jan 5, 2005)

cant you just pull out the 2 headlamp motor fueses under the dash? thats what I have done. And as for the light cover things, theres this place called victoria british (or soemthign like that) and they are selling them for only 60 bucks. they have a sick ass rear tail light black out kit as well!:thup:


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

SanMarcosZfreak said:


> i want those light things, and then do the light down mod (which i tried but couldn't figure out with plug i needed to disconnect, help?) that would look sick


The plug is on the right side of the steering shaft... It's got 2 wires running through it.. I think ones orange and I forgot the other color.


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

♣AsleepZ♣ said:


> The plug is on the right side of the steering shaft... It's got 2 wires running through it.. I think ones orange and I forgot the other color.


if the plug is white, i tried that one, lights still came up, could i jsut say unplug them all then start plugging stuff back in to see wat works?


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

plug is black.


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

♣AsleepZ♣ said:


> plug is black.


the only black plug i have has bout 12 wires going into it and its flat, so yeah, do all the models have them?


----------



## turboZX (Sep 14, 2004)

i'm pretty sure the plug has orange and pink wires on it and it is close to the steering shaft mine was in there kinda good but was no biggie

i also like the light covers


----------



## turboZX (Sep 14, 2004)

http://www.victoriabritish.com/z_zx_cat_page.htm 

found that one


----------



## naviaZ31 (Apr 30, 2005)

*z31 bodykits*



JDMxDrift said:


> i want the front bumper and headlight covers, anyone know where to get stuff like that?



Try going to yahoo.com and searching for nissan 300zx  or z31 MSA body styling kits.  I am pretty sure this is the MSA kit on the bumpers. Not too sure about the hood. I'm looking to have my z31 body kit custom made. There are only a couple kits for the z31 due to it's age. I'm designing mine in autoCAD first so it will be awhile. Hope this helps.


----------



## Xorti7 (Dec 27, 2004)

http://www.zcarparts.com/store/merchant.mvc?Screen=CTGY&Category_Code=HC

try that site out for the covers, they have clear and smoked for 30 bucks. :cheers:


----------



## Domdogg123 (Nov 12, 2004)

turboZX said:


> i'm pretty sure the plug has orange and pink wires on it and it is close to the steering shaft mine was in there kinda good but was no biggie


http://z31.com/ondown.shtml


----------

